# Borzoi pics



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

Here are some pics of my Borzois. Hope you like them

The Red and white is Pellow who was 2 yrs old in January and the Self Gold and white is Rye who was three in November
"Kissing Cousins"


















This is my hubby with them both


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

OMG!!! THERE THEY ARE!!! NOW YOU MADE MY DAY FOR SURE Eunice!!!!! ( I was getting picture starved! lol)


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful. Borzoi are just so majestic. I can't get over it.


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

Thanks Michelle as you see I have managed it now.
and Thanks Lightwing creations for your nice comments about the borzoi breed.


----------



## Firebird360 (May 10, 2007)

Absolutely stunning photos! I love your dogs faces. They look very smart and intelligent.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL dogs.....i have always loved the Borzoi and had even thought about getting one at one time (but i couldn't afford it )


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Adding- here are mine.. Zubin as a baby- 








Zubin as a 10 month old - Best of winners 








Hottie as a baby- 








Hottie as an adult


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

All 4 of my dogs with a friend. 








Galina as a baby- the one laying down with brother being held and two other litter mates. 








Galina at 10 months old in her first win 









And Femka now..


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

and Femka before we got her at 5 years old.


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

Hi Michelle Great pics. Zubin reminds me of my friends Borzoi Drift. I will pot a pic later odf him if I can find one.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Thank you Eunice! You have a picture you have posted before that does look ALOT like Zubin. I am looking forward to seeing the picture here!


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

Hi Here they are the first one is by friends boy Drift , the one who Zubin reminds me of.










This one is of Drift and Breeze ( who is Rye's litter Brother)










It is not a very Great pic but I don't have many of them on my computer

This one is a head shot of Drift


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

WOW HE SURE DOES! And zubins coat as it matures, is getting long in a white coat- and you can not see his skin black spots anymore. I am going to send you a picture via email of his father, and grandmother- they look the same as well!


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

Yes as I said I think they book very similar . One of the American ones I remember seing over here was Stillwater Virginia Reel that was a good few years ago tho lol


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

Look at all the Zoi's!  Great pictures guys - I adore them so much


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

MagicToller said:


> Look at all the Zoi's!  Great pictures guys - I adore them so much


Thank you I do too but then I am just a little prejudiced LOL


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow both of you have gorgeous dogs! I had never even heard of one until now..what gorgeous dogs!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS! Borzoi are always so elegant and stunning. One of my favorite of the sighthounds! More pics please!!


----------



## serenedee (May 28, 2007)

Oooooh they are beautiful!! Their majestic, serene look remind me so much of my beloved greyhound Max who passed on two months ago.
Your babies are such beauties! Beautiful pics!


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

Amaya-Mazie-Marley said:


> Wow both of you have gorgeous dogs! I had never even heard of one until now..what gorgeous dogs!


Thank you 



lovemygreys said:


> GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS! Borzoi are always so elegant and stunning. One of my favorite of the sighthounds! More pics please!!


Thank you will add some later



serenedee said:


> Oooooh they are beautiful!! Their majestic, serene look remind me so much of my beloved greyhound Max who passed on two months ago.
> Your babies are such beauties! Beautiful pics!


Thank you so much I can sympathise with you as I lost my old Girl Ludmilla in March this year She was 12 and is missed so very much.


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

What beautiful elegant dogs! All of them!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Meanwhile- have a video of mine. Ceph made this for me ( another member) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWfRFveoEto ( you need the sound on..)


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

I have added a fes more pics of mine.





























Fo all who don't know her this is Ludmilla My golden Oldie who went to the bridge in Mar 07 and is missed sooo very much












Hope you enjoy


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Eunice- your avatar picture reminds me of this one of Galina with her hat on.. lol. 








" Nothing can escape me..."


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

Here are a few more

Pellow with the dacchies











Rye


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

They are so beautiful! I love your dogs so much. They are so aristocratic! Their coats are magnificent and their stature is so impressive. 
I wanted a borzoi, after I discovered the California rescue called Gentle Giants, but I don't think a sight hound will ever be good for me since they are designed for sprint and not long distance - I love hiking with my pups.


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow, you guys have absolutely beautiful dogs. I agree with other posters, majestic describes them perfectly. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

SunSiberians said:


> They are so beautiful! I love your dogs so much. They are so aristocratic! Their coats are magnificent and their stature is so impressive.
> I wanted a borzoi, after I discovered the California rescue called Gentle Giants, but I don't think a sight hound will ever be good for me since they are designed for sprint and not long distance - I love hiking with my pups.


 Actually a Borzoi can run all day- trot for dayS.. Thats why Borzois are found states away from where they were lost so quickly... 
Gentle giants is one of the few places approved by the club to keep a Borzoi. They still pick them up, but its a very good rescue btw.. !


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> Actually a Borzoi can run all day- trot for dayS.. Thats why Borzois are found states away from where they were lost so quickly...
> Gentle giants is one of the few places approved by the club to keep a Borzoi. They still pick them up, but its a very good rescue btw.. !


Oh! I had talked with other people and they said - no, no, no! Lol - so that stopped me dead in my tracks to continue researching them. 
I love Gentle Giants - what an amazing rescue.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

SunSiberians said:


> Oh! I had talked with other people and they said - no, no, no! Lol - so that stopped me dead in my tracks to continue researching them.
> I love Gentle Giants - what an amazing rescue.


 WONDERFUL RESCUE! And our breed club is HIGHLY PICKY! Not only are they able to trot alllllllll day, but also- HUNT...


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful pics. I have not heard much about Borzois, but they look magnificent.

BTW, they kinda remind me of collies when they are pups.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

WE get that alllllll the time.. " that is the biggest collie I have ever seen.." or " that is the biggest border collie..." lol. 
Dont worry- we are use to it ! lol


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> WONDERFUL RESCUE! And our breed club is HIGHLY PICKY! Not only are they able to trot alllllllll day, but also- HUNT...


You do realize that you have rekindled my love for them... lol
But that's okay, I won't do anything about it - two dogs is my maximum. >.<;


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

SunSiberians said:


> You do realize that you have rekindled my love for them... lol
> But that's okay, I won't do anything about it - two dogs is my maximum. >.<;


 uh huh... lol.. Uh that was what I said TWO BORZOIS AGO.. LOL..


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

Thank you everyone I am just so devoted to the breed. It is really nice to have them apprciated by all of you .


----------

